# Question #2



## Johnturner (Sep 8, 2019)

Enclosed are two pics of a future hollow form. I want to hollow it out then put a collar on it.
How do you put on a collar? Can anyone ID the wood? The wet is thin CA.

John


----------



## DKMD (Sep 8, 2019)

Collars can be onset or onlay depending on the look you’re after. I usually hollow the piece and make sure the walls of the opening are straight... leave it in the chuck.

In a separate chuck, I’ll turn the back side of collar blank and test the fit to the hollow form. Once I’ve got a good fit, I’ll remove the collar from the chuck and glue it into the opening on the hollowform. Then I’ll turn the top side of the collar before reversing the piece to finish the bottom of the hollowform.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 8, 2019)

First I would hollow it, then put a collar on it. 

Is that your final shape? Appears to be a ton of tool marks... 

Do you have a better pic of the wood? Pretty far away to make a guess.. what do you believe it is?

How do you plan to hollow this piece?


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 8, 2019)

I do it the same way David. All good questions Cody. John. I was lucky to have a friend invite me into his shop and show me the ropes. I just took my photo tent down today but this is the piece he and I worked on together. A collaboration of sorts.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TimR (Sep 8, 2019)

Good info so far John. You may know this but if you aren’t taking away enough stock to remove the CA stain, it may affect final piece.
A tip many follow is to apply shellac or other sealer on area where you plan to use CA. It will then turn away much better.


----------



## Johnturner (Sep 8, 2019)

Thanks guys= it is in process - more work to be done - near final shape but more to go.
Tim good tip on the CA.
Doc: Not sure what you mean by onset or onlay?


----------



## David Hill (Sep 8, 2019)

Onset— just apply to the surface.
Onlay— like inlay— you cut a groove for it to be in.

Correct me if I’m mistaken.

Good questions.
Better photo of wood. Is it: hard? Soft? Have a scent? Make curlies or dust?


----------



## William Tanner (Sep 9, 2019)

John keep us in the loop on your project. Thanks. Bill


----------

